# Cost of living advice Please



## Onelasttime (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi guys

My husband now has offers on the table in both KL and Dubai and so we are trying to work out financially which one puts us in the best position. 

I would be really grateful for some specific advice. He will be working in Jalan Sultan Ismail. I think from research that if we lived in Mont Kiara he would be able to use public transport to get to work - am I right? and if so any ideas of how far this would be or length of time it would take?

We have three school age children and I am waiting to hear from Alice Smith and Garden International about places and waiting lists etc.

Could anyone give me a rough break down of living costs. Would we need one car or two and what would house, cars, schools, bills, aircon, food etc cost roughly per month.

Sorry this is such a big ask but I am struggling to find the information I need so I thought I would ask the experts.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## MarketingManMalaysia (Nov 30, 2012)

I am quite new here myself (six weeks) but I am currently living near Jalan Sultan Ismail and commuting to work in Damansara (near Mont Kiara). I am actually moving to Mont Kiara in Jan.

From what I have experienced public transport to Mont Kiara is not really viable. There is no LRT (train) station there (I may be wrong but have not seen one myself).

There are two main options for getting into 'town' from Mont Kiara (if you are not driving yourself) as far as I have seen.

1) Get a taxi from there to a close LRT station. There is a station at Bangsar. Sometimes in the evening I get a taxi from the office to Bangsar for about 6/8 Ringits depending on traffic - roughly 1.50 in British money. You can then take the LRT from there into the centre of KL for a cost of 2 Ringits (about 40p). It is well air-conditioned, clean and reasonably fast - although I rarely get a seat.

2) The other option is getting a taxi all the way. This (in British terms anyway) is not hugely expensive but does depend on traffic and sometimes it can be nightmarish. For example my usual morning commute from Jalan Sultan Ismail out to Damansara takes about 20/30 mins and costs about 11 Ringits (approx 2.50). However taxiing into the city has taken me over 2 hours on several occasions and some cab drivers will simply refuse to take you in during peak hours. Jalan Sultan Ismail is actually one of the main thoroughfares in KL and it can be extremely jammed at times.

With regard cost of living I cannot advise really as (at the moment) I am still in a serviced apartment and have not had to deal with bills yet. My general impression is that it is a lot cheaper than the UK (Although I don't know how it compares to Dubai). As a single chap I have been eating out a lot and if you are not looking for snazzy food you can easily have a delicious meal (including soft drinks) for the equivalent of 5 pounds per person. Some of the Mall food courts do amazingly good food at remarkably good prices - wide variety and clean too. Not had any tummy trouble since I have been out here...

In terms of property - again I am not an expert yet but you can find decent accommodation (3 bedrooms) in good expat friendly areas from 3,500 Ringits (700 pounds) upwards. That was my experience looking at apartments but not sure on house rental prices.

Cars are expensive here - more (for most brands) in real terms than in the UK especially if you go for foreign models that have big import taxes. A basic Volkswagen Polo 1.2 can set you back 120,000 Ringits (approx 24,000 pounds)... There are exceptions though. Those strange American style pickup vehicles are much cheaper for some reason (I think they are classified as commercial vehicles so they dont get taxed so heavily) and Japanese cars are also better value. I just bought a Ford (through the company) which was also comparatively good value (I think because its built in Thailand it does not have as much tax on it). On the plus side petrol is much cheaper than in the UK. I have been using a higher spec petrol at about 2.7 Ringits per litre (just over 50p per litre) which is half the price we pay in the UK - and you can get a cheaper specification too if you are not worried about performance/engine...

Anyway, I hope this helps...


----------



## Onelasttime (Dec 4, 2012)

*Thank you!!*

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply. Your information is really really helpful and I am so grateful.

The company has asked to put together the package we require and it is all proving to be very stressful trying to work out figures, expectations and needs! 

Is there anywhere that gives a guide to salarys in KL?

Good luck with your new adventure in KL.


----------



## MarketingManMalaysia (Nov 30, 2012)

Not too sure on the salary thing to be honest. Personally I am on a little less (pre-tax) than I could probably earn in the UK doing the same job - however the tax is lower so take home is higher and general living costs (at least for a single chap) seem to be a lot lower. A nice meal in a reasonably good restaurant in central KL including a few beers (alcohol is one of the few things that is as pricey as in the UK) is unlikely to set you back more than 20 quid (a lot less if you don't drink) - which would just about buy you a Dominos pizza back at home! 

Your money and lifestyle does stretch a lot further here. Currently enjoying a nightly swim in the 33rd floor pool in my building with a fine view of the Twin Towers and central KL. Not sure how much you would have to pay for a similar experience in London but it would be a lot more, that's for sure...

Having not had a family (so far), I cannot really judge what extra expenses that you might incur from a childcare/schooling perspective - nor what kind of lifestyle you lead or your general expectations - but I would have thought that (with a family) you should be aiming to achieve a gross salary (before tax) of at least 25k Ringits per month - maybe more if your company is not paying for accommodation/transportation.


----------



## JTY (Nov 13, 2012)

I think RM24k is way high salary, if you consider how much average malaysian gets paid (around RM2000-3000). You can live pretty good with under RM10k if your not living in central KL and eat local food IMHO

But everything depends on how luxury life you need 
Everybody comes from different situation, for me the warm climate is allready a lux things


----------



## eangoon (Oct 9, 2012)

Totally agreed that cost of living with RM10k will be more than sufficient. Reasonable House rental RM5k, good car instalment & petrol rm3k and the rest you add in.... 1 decent meal eat out in KL about RM50 for 2, unless you want a good fine dining about rm200. Still cheap compare to other country.


----------



## eangoon (Oct 9, 2012)

But you can get a good full furnish for 2 to 3 bedroom in mont Kiara for just rm3.5k to rm5k depends on the unit furnishing. Message me if you need help, I can try to find you a few good unit with that budget.


----------



## fredcheong (Jan 4, 2013)

There's no need for 2 cars if your husband is taking public transport to work and it is better so as Jalan Sultan Ismail is full of traffic in the weekdays.
You'll just need one to send your kids to school.
Here's a rough estimate of cost:
1) Car = RM60000-120000
2) Utilities bills = RM600 per month includes electricity and water
3) Internet = RM150 per month (5mbps fiber broadband)
4) Mobile phone bills = RM300 per month for 2 people
5) Condo/Apartment = RM3000-5000 per month

This is just a rough estimation for a family of five.
You can get a 1800sf+ fully furnished condominium in Mont Kiara for the price of RM5000+-
As for school fee I bet you will know better than I do


----------



## Onelasttime (Dec 4, 2012)

fredcheong said:


> There's no need for 2 cars if your husband is taking public transport to work and it is better so as Jalan Sultan Ismail is full of traffic in the weekdays.
> You'll just need one to send your kids to school.
> Here's a rough estimate of cost:
> 1) Car = RM60000-120000
> ...


Thank you that is really helpful. We have worked out our costs to me more than that so it is a relief to see we should be better off. We are just waiting on final sign off and then visa application should start next week. I think we are pretty set on Mont Kiara as a location but none of the schools we will be interested in have places so we might have to home school for a while until we see where we really stand on list lengths. We have been told my husband will get a substancial car allowance so if we only need one car that will be covered thankfully. Accomodation seems more expensive from what we have seen online we were thinking about Rm10000-RM13000 but if we can save on that then brilliant!! 

I am just looking forward to a moving date now so fingers crossed we will be on our way. 

We have been offered a 40ft container shipping as part of the package but we cant decide whether we actually want to bring any of our furniture or not! so many things to think about!! 

Many thanks again


----------



## fredcheong (Jan 4, 2013)

Well for RM10000 you could get a 3800sf fully furnished condominium in Mont Kiara.
It depends on how big a space you need though and they come in either partially or fully furnished.

Fully furnished condominium in Mont Kiara usually comes with pretty decent and nice furnitures so if moving is a hassle for you then just opt for a fully furnished one.

If you need help in anyway just drop me a PM. I'm more than willing to help and make you feel as welcome as possible


----------



## fredcheong (Jan 4, 2013)

My bad RM10000 is a fully furnisned semi-detached house not condominium LOL.
So you get an idea of what you get around Mont Kiara.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

I think from research that if we lived in Mont Kiara he would be able to use public transport to get to work - am I right? 

Unless your husband intends to travel very early before peaks and late after peaks, I don't suggest he takes public transport. How will he reach workplace after train drops him at station- will he walk in humid and warm temperatures and reach office exhausted? 

Taxis are not constantlty available at central city due to the traffic congestion despite high demand. As local auto assembled models are affordable, most local (passing the driving test) and foreign employees generally drive (adding to more traffic numbers at peaks).

Advisable to budget for two cars.


----------



## Onelasttime (Dec 4, 2012)

thank you for that. We have budgeted for 2 cars at the moment although he is keen to not drive if it can be helped. I don't think we will be able to decided what we need until we arrive and work out exactly where we want to live and where his office is in relation to this. It is such a minefield and I feel like we are just going around in circles at the moment! I will be so pleased once we have a date to leave the UK and can be at least on our way to being organised!


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Advisable to look up van rentals (or van disewa KL*) now so when you have a fixed arrival date, you have shortlisted a good source for a week's rental with option to extend (and receive competitive rates). It is prudent to reserve from KL agencies rather than KLIA (due to high rental booth charges at airport and might not have a 8 seaters).

A casual look at e.g., Rental van in kuala lumpur - Home from google search: for longer than 2 days rental @RM80 (UK16) with RM200 (UK40) deposit- refundable on return in original condition. Delivery charge to airport @RM30 which beats other vehicle rentals or train express or taxis from KLIA. Alternatively on arrival, you could arrange discreetly with driver on an agreeable amount if he could drop family and car at your residence from airport and he could take taxi back to office should you arrive during peaks or late at night.

So it is advisable to google for other rental agencies and find a model suitable for your luggage and occupants. Wth a van rental- it gives you a good indication of comfort and space before purchase.

Planning ahead is essential for a relaxed arrival to KL.

Do keep us posted in case of other details you need assistance, anytime!


Cheers.


----------

